# acho/axo



## klaus2

Pois eu axo que "Se ela tivesse olhado para mim, eu tinha-lhe mandado um beijo." não é "comum", é errado...

(axo, sim, lol) a língua evolui.


----------



## Alentugano

klaus2 said:


> Pois eu axo que "Se ela tivesse olhado para mim, eu tinha-lhe mandado um beijo." não é "comum", é errado...


 
Olá Klaus,

Se não fosse pedir muito poderia explicar-nos em que se baseou para fazer essa afirmação?



klaus2 said:


> (axo, sim, lol) a língua evolui.


 
E o que _axo_ tem a ver com evolução da língua?


----------



## uchi.m

klaus2 said:


> A língua portuguesa irá substituir o "ch" por "x" em menos de 10 anos. Já todos os jovens o fazem.



Eu não concordo.

E quanto aos outros jovens, da faixa dos 27 (= eu) aos 90+ anos, que continuam escrevendo o _ch_? Eu não tenho certeza do amanhã, mas acho que esses jovens não vão morrer todos em 10 anos.


----------



## MOC

klaus2 said:


> A língua portuguesa irá substituir o "ch" por "x" em menos de 10 anos. Já *todos* os jovens o fazem.


 
Basta então um para refutar essa afirmação e eu conheço vários.


----------



## klaus2

A língua portuguesa irá substituir o "ch" por "x" em menos de *50* anos. Já *quase* todos os jovens o fazem.


----------



## uchi.m

klaus2 said:


> A língua portuguesa irá substituir o "ch" por "x" em menos de *50* anos. Já *quase* todos os jovens o fazem.



Olha que eu sou bem capaz de viver até mais que 77 anos, hein? E eu sou bem capaz de escrever _ch _que nem doido nesse interim!

E quanto ao legado de todos aqueles que já se foram e deixaram registrados seus _ch_'s?

Talvez seja melhor aumentar o prazo de *50 *para uns *200 *anos!


----------



## klaus2

A língua portuguesa irá substituir o "ch" por "x" em menos de *200* anos. Já *há alguns* jovens que o fazem.


----------



## jazyk

Ué, não era antes antes de 50?



> A língua portuguesa irá substituir o "ch" por "x" em menos de *50* anos. Já *quase* todos os jovens o fazem.


----------



## klaus2

jazyk said:


> Ué, não era antes antes de 50?



O que pretendo demonstrar com a mudança de anos é que o que interessava na minha idéia é o "se" e não o "quando".


----------



## jazyk

Então volte a nos visitar quando/se você se convencer a si mesmo antes.


----------



## Macunaíma

Parece que o *ch* em português é que substituiu o *x* em muitos casos. Que o digam os Diamantinenses, acostumados ao nome da nossa mais famosa conterrânea escrito com *X*: *Xica da Silva*. Era assim que se escrevia no século XVIII. Oficialmente, em português contemporâneo, o correto é _Chica da Silva_.

Mas não descartemos a possibilidade da contra-revolução... a longo prazo, quem sabe.


----------



## Vanda

Neste tópico continuaremos a discutir sobre a evolução (?) da língua, mais especificamente da linguagem hoje encontrada na internet como no caso de axo.


----------



## uchi.m

Macunaíma said:


> Parece que o *ch* em português é que substituiu o *x* em muitos casos. Que o digam os Diamantinenses, acostumados ao nome da nossa mais famosa conterrânea escrito com *X*: *Xica da Silva*. Era assim que se escrevia no século XVIII. Oficialmente, em português contemporâneo, o correto é _Chica da Silva_.



Até que eu estou chutando bem o prazo!

Se agora é o século XXI e estamos usando o _ch_ e se no século XVIII estavam usando o _x_, então daqui a mais ou menos dois ou três séculos voltaremos ao _x_... se é que a vida é cíclica como dizem algumas vertentes teológicas.


----------



## Portvcale

Então também temos de considerar o "K" em força... os "jovens" também utilizam a letra kapa para substituir o "C", o "Q" e até mesmo "QU"...

Realmente, é muito "bonito" ver-se por essa net fora pérolas do tipo: «kuando», «kasa», «kê», etc.


----------



## Fluteroo

Quero uma Chicara de Xá


----------



## uchi.m

Fluteroo said:


> Quero uma Chicara de Xá



Em Portugal, você _kereria _uma _xávena _de _xá _


----------



## uchi.m

Portvcale said:


> «kuando», «kasa», «kê», etc.



Se fosse verdade que o _chatspeak _serve para abreviar a conversa, então seria melhor utilizar _qdo_, _casa_, _q_... senão é apenas expressão de rebeldia aos paradigmas da linguagem corrente.


----------



## Fluteroo

uchi.m said:


> Em Portugal, você _kereria _uma _xávena _de _xá _



Mudanças vão ser muitas , as que a globalização e tecnologia causem, mesmo na língua escrita.  Até que arrependo-me de ter brincado com o problema. Já passei a experiência de me comunicar numa máquina que não permitia escrever coisas tão singelas como o Ñ espanhol, nem falar dos outros aderêços do Português, ao arranjar o teclado para Pt Br numa Windows perco os signos de apertura de interrogação e exclamação da minha língua materna espanhola ¡! ¿?                                               Nem falar de ver como os sobrenomes dos amigos Muñoz, Camaño, Iñiguez, mudam quando os pobres fazem papeis burocráticos.  Fazê-lo como recurso estético ou caprichinho ou gíria original é outra coisa. De momento e desde este teclado inglês peço aos jovens defenderem sua cultura de tanto perigo.


----------

